# Tern Andros handlebar clamps



## chriscross1966 (7 Aug 2018)

Hi folks, the higher-end-of-the-range Terns and some Dahons I berlieve, use a double-clamping handlebar swivelling mount called an Andros... I desire one.... I could import one from Germany, but I'm struggling to find one in the UK. Anyone got one?


----------

